# Armstrong Redemption Poll



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Is Armstrong sincerely sorry that he doped, pushed others to dope, lied about it all, smeared his enemies? 

Or have his recent media appearances and apologies just been insincere media moments?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

A better poll would split all of those items (doped, pushed others to dope, lied about it all, smeared his enemies...) into separate categories. Add in "sorry he came out of retirement" and "got caught", and perceptions of Armstrong might get a little clearer. In the end, it really doesn't matter what we think. We have no power within USAC/USADA/WADA and we represent a small minority in the cycling world. The true Lance faithful have avoided bike forums since Oprah. I don't blame them.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

"He doesn't know what sorry means"

I would have voted for "He know what sorry means, but also knows that's not an option"


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

He's sorry that the other 80% of doping riders got a free pass.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Good idea to start another thread with a poll. I feel like we're close here. Two or three more threads on this and we'll finally all come to agreement.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Can we pick multiple? Cause I think he's sorry he ever met Betsy, Landis and wished Tygart never got the job with USADA AND I don't think he's sorry he doped.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Good idea to start another thread with a poll. I feel like we're close here. Two or three more threads on this and we'll finally all come to agreement.


HAHAHAHA, yeah, like that would ever happen, but thanks for the laugh anyways.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

love4himies said:


> Can we pick multiple? Cause I think he's sorry he ever met Betsy, Landis and wished Tygart never got the job with USADA AND I don't think he's sorry he doped.


Yes, you can pick multiple.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Good idea to start another thread with a poll. I feel like we're close here. Two or three more threads on this and we'll finally all come to agreement.


Advanced Search
Find all threads started by user: Local Hero
Keywords: Lance, Armstrong
Dates: all

Results: 19

For a guy who thinks we have enough threads about Armstrong, you sure start a lot of threads about Armstrong.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Bluenote said:


> Advanced Search
> Find all threads started by user: Local Hero
> Keywords: Lance, Armstrong
> Dates: all
> ...


Too funny. Time to buy a mirror.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

under the circumstance, I don't think Lance has anything to be sorry for. He did what he did, because he is what he is. I think there are a lot of self righteous hypocrites out there that have a lot to be sorry for.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> He's sorry that the other 80% of doping riders got a free pass.


^^^ This ^^^


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Advanced Search
> Find all threads started by user: Local Hero
> Keywords: Lance, Armstrong
> Dates: all
> ...


Does that show how many times you have visited my profile?


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Does that show how many times you have visited my profile?


I get it, the poll isn't going so well for your hero, so maybe if you derail it with enough personal stuff, you can get it closed down. Tempting to take the nice juicy bit of bait, but, nah... I'm actually interested to see how people vote.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Does that show how many times you have visited my profile?


I think I've visited every profile on the whole site at least once, by fat fingering a thread title on my iPad. :lol:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> He's sorry that the other 80% of doping riders got a free pass.


What he did was different. I neg rep thee. 

(no, I wouldn't do that)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> I think I've visited every profile on the whole site at least once, by fat fingering a thread title on my iPad. :lol:


That's about the only way I'll visit a profile...that and returning rep in kind. 

Otherwise I have a hard time remembering names on here. Some are vaguely familiar but every so often I'll read a nasty comment and wonder, "When did that one decide to take out his hate for Armstrong on me?"


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> I get it, the poll isn't going so well for your hero, so maybe if you derail it with enough personal stuff, you can get it closed down. Tempting to take the nice juicy bit of bait, but, nah... I'm actually interested to see how people vote.


LOL, You don't get it. 

I have not voted, nor have I seen the results. Nor do I really care. The results of the poll have nothing to do with me. I do not care to have a popular opinion on an internet message board. A couple jokers on here seem to think that I really care about Armstrong. No. Not sure if that is projecting or what. Hah, and you think I'm trying to make this personal when you attack me at every opportunity. I make fun of ideas or positions, yet you guys get after me personally. 

It's weird.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

obed said:


> under the circumstance, I don't think Lance has anything to be sorry for. He did what he did, because he is what he is. I think there are a lot of self righteous hypocrites out there that have a lot to be sorry for.


What the...?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

obed said:


> under the circumstance, I don't think Lance has anything to be sorry for. He did what he did, because he is what he is. I think there are a lot of self righteous hypocrites out there that have a lot to be sorry for.


Lance spent most of his career in the media spotlight being a self-righteous hypocrite, or did you miss that bit? 

Tell me more about this 'circumstance' he's under, the one I'm most familiar with is 'busted cheat'.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

obed said:


> I think there are a lot of self righteous hypocrites out there that have a lot to be sorry for.


I am confused, Are you referring to Ferrari or Johan?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> He's sorry that the other 80% of doping riders got a free pass.


Yeah, I could see that.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

spade2you said:


> What he did was different. I neg rep thee.
> 
> (no, I wouldn't do that)


I know, what a heretic


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

He sold Low Carb Beer
Cyclists love Carbs
Ever tried to give your LBS Mechanic a six pac of Michelob Ultra?
I didn't think so.
I get mine Leffe or Palm, cause he's that kind of guy

so no, I can never forgive him


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> He sold Low Carb Beer
> Cyclists love Carbs
> Ever tried to give your LBS Mechanic a six pac of Michelob Ultra?
> I didn't think so.
> ...


I know a guy who drinks Michelob Ultra and gets drunk off of it. Of course, he has been drinking it since Thursday.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I am confused, Are you referring to Ferrari or Johan?


I think he's referring to the Andreus and other reformed dopers.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

He would be laughing all the way to the bank had he not been caught.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Carverbiker said:


> He would be laughing all the way to the bank had he not been caught.


Exactly so.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> LOL, You don't get it.
> 
> I have not voted, nor have I seen the results. Nor do I really care. The results of the poll have nothing to do with me. I do not care to have a popular opinion on an internet message board. A couple jokers on here seem to think that I really care about Armstrong. No. Not sure if that is projecting or what. Hah, and you think I'm trying to make this personal when you attack me at every opportunity. I make fun of ideas or positions, yet you guys get after me personally.
> 
> It's weird.


It's tough being King...:cryin:


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

sir duke said:


> It's tough being King...:cryin:


Victim status--is there anything better?


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Fireform said:


> Victim status--is there anything better?


C'mon, he's just trying to derail the thread by starting personal nonsense, so Coolhand'll close it down. After all, he admits to not reading the poll, so why is he one of the most prolific posters on this thread? 

But I'd like to see how the poll turns out. 

So please ignore his dumb personal stuff and just keep the poll open.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

It has been a few days so I guess we know the results. 

Only 17% of cyclists think lance is actually sorry, the rest think he is a bitter, angry, douche who still hates everyone.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Honestly, the ignore feature works. Go to your user CP and add as many users as you want. Think of your poor moderators if nothing else. . .


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> It has been a few days so I guess we know the results.
> 
> Only 17% of cyclists think lance is actually sorry, the rest think he is a bitter, angry, douche who still hates everyone.


The ultimate twist of the knife--now he is that guy he always said Greg Lemond was.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Fireform said:


> The ultimate twist of the knife--now he is that guy he always said Greg Lemond was.


Or so what *WE* are saying he *MAY* be. Can't say for sure what he's feeling.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

How would I or we know, this is a poll on perception, not fact. We only know what's been published/reported. I would like to believe that he feels bad about his behavior,, but as stated,,unless your a close friend, who the [email protected]& would really know.

This is just aother one of those O-I-hate-Lance BS threads.. Someone needs to get a life, of their own!! It's no wonder we are such a small sport in the USA,, too many chicken shits.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

n2deep said:


> How would I or we know, this is a poll on perception, not fact. We only know what's been published/reported. I would like to believe that he feels bad about his behavior,, but as stated,,unless your a close friend, who the [email protected]& would really know.
> 
> This is just aother one of those O-I-hate-Lance BS threads.. Someone needs to get a life, of their own!! It's no wonder we are such a small sport in the USA,, too many chicken shits.


Yes, this poll is all about people's perception. 

You might not find peoples' perceptions interesting, or worthwhile, but I do. I dunno, I guess its my business background - perceptions matter to the bottom line.

Armstrong seems interested in trying to redeem his public image. I'm interested in if it's working. 

A-Rod Vs. Lance Armstrong In The Court Of Public Opinion - Forbes


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Bluenote said:


> perceptions matter to the bottom line.


Absolutely and that is why people/businesses pay big bucks for PR firms. And boy can they spin a story to turn people's perception.

There was a very public person who killed a cyclist in Toronto who called his PR firm before his lawyer and the police. Needless to say even with video surveillance showing this a$$hat hitting the cyclist first, all charges ended up being dropped.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'll agree that personality is playing a huge role. This is why we focus on Lance, Barry Bonds, and A-Rod while the other guys are mostly forgotten. 

Still, the morality of cheating is always interesting. You have guys who know it's wrong, wish they didn't have to cheat, and still do. Then there are the guys who know it's wrong and don't care. It doesn't take a rocket surgeon to realize that Lance is probably a sociopath. Cheating is still cheating regardless of weighing the morality.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

spade2you said:


> I'll agree that personality is playing a huge role. This is why we focus on Lance, Barry Bonds, and A-Rod while the other guys are mostly forgotten.
> 
> Still, the morality of cheating is always interesting. You have guys who know it's wrong, wish they didn't have to cheat, and still do. Then there are the guys who know it's wrong and don't care. It doesn't take a rocket surgeon to realize that Lance is probably a sociopath. Cheating is still cheating regardless of weighing the morality.


yes
Lance is/was a giant douche
as is/was Barry and A Rod
and people love seeing a douche get theirs

does it change anything in the long run? doubtful

people feel vindicated and we're back to BAU.


----------



## berserk87 (Jul 24, 2014)

Did Armstrong make any effort to reconcile any past differences before he got caught? Did he offer to repay any monies earned to anyone that paid him before he got caught? I don't think he did, but that's why I am asking. Coming to Jesus after being busted is kind of clichéd.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

berserk87 said:


> 1)Did Armstrong make any effort to reconcile any past differences before he got caught?
> 2) Did he offer to repay any monies earned to anyone that paid him before he got caught? I don't think he did, but that's why I am asking.
> 3) Coming to Jesus after being busted is kind of clichéd.


1) no. 
2)No, he hasn't. 
3) he came to Oprah.


----------

